# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  حكم التدخين في الشريعة الإسلامية

## مراد الوديان

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:

فإن التدخين مُحرم شرعاً؛ لكونه خبيثاً، ومشتملاً على أضرار كثيرة، ومفاسد عظيمة، والله عزوجل إنما أباح لعباده الطيبات من المطاعم والمشارب وغير ذلك، وحرَّم عليهم كل خبيث، قال تعالى: "يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ" [المائدة:4]، ومعلوم لدى كل عاقل أن التدخين من جملة الخبائث؛ لكونه مشتملاً على مواد ضارَّة.

وقد أجمع العالم بأسره -مسلمون وكفار- على الاعتراف بأضراره الخطيرة، وأنه تجب محاربته، والتضييق عليه؛ لما ثبت طبياً في أبحاث عالمية أن التدخين يسبب أنواعاً عديدة من السرطان، أهمها سرطان الرئة، وهو مرض نادر جداً بين غير المدخنين، ونسبة الإصابة به تزداد بازدياد عدد السجائر المستهلكة، وازدياد مدة التدخين، وتقل هذه النسبة تدريجياً عند الإقلاع عن التدخين، مما يثبت العلاقة المباشرة بين التدخين وسرطان الرئة.

ويسبب أيضاً سرطان الشفة، وسرطانات الفم، بما فيها اللسان، وسرطان الحنجرة. كما أن هناك دراسات تدل على أن التدخين هو أحد مسببات سرطان المريء والمثانة، والتدخين يسبب تقلصاً في شرايين القلب؛ مما يسبب الذبحة القلبية؛ فالأبحاث الطبية قد أظهرت -بطريقة غير قابلة للجدل- التأثير السيئ للتدخين على القلب وشرايينه؛ إذ إن مادة النيكوتين تذوب في اللعاب، وتمتص بواسطة الدم، وتسبب تقلصاً واضحاً في شرايين القلب وباقي شرايين الجسم، وقد قال الله تعالى: {وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا} [النساء:29]، وقال: {وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ} [البقرة:175]، و(روى مالك) في "موطأه" أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"، ومن القواعد المقررة في الشرع أن الضرر يزال.

وهو بهذا سُمٌّ من السموم القاتلة، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " َمَنْ تَحَسَّى سُمًّا فَقَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ فَسُمُّهُ في يَدِهِ يَتَحَسَّاهُ في نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فيها أَبَدًا"، (متفق عليه) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

كما أن التدخين مهلكة للمال، الذي جعله الله قياماً للحياة وسَيُسأل عنه الإنسان يوم القيامة؛ فقد روى الترمذي عن أبي برزة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره؛ فيم أفناه، وعن علمه فيم فعل، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه، وفيم أنفقه، وعن جسمه فيم أبلاه"، ولا شك أن إنفاق المال في هذا الأمر يعد أمراً محرَّماً؛ لأنه في الحقيقة حرق له.

وقد سئل العلامة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن حكم التدخين فقال: "التدخين محرم، لما فيه من المضار الكثيرة وكل أنواعه محرمة، فالواجب على المسلم تركه، والحذر منه، وعدم مجالسة أهله".

فيجب عليك ترك السجائر، والإقلاع عنها، والمبادرة إلى التوبة، والإنابة إلى الله، والندم على هذه المعصية، والعزم على ألا يعود إليها أبداً، ونذكرك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَن ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه"، واللهَ نسأل أن يتوب عليك من تلك المعصية،، والله أعلم.

----------


## Memo

الله يجزيك كل الخير  ويعطيك العافية .................... بس ان شاء الله نسلم من التعليقات اللي ما الها داعي وفتاوى جديدة من بعض الاعضاء.....الله يستر من تاليها

----------


## ashrafwater

مالك علينا يا ميمو . الله بعين بدك تتحمل .
وشكرا لوديان علي هذا الموضوع. والتدخين له مضار كثيره وهو كما قالو العلماء بانه حرام وذلك لانه يلقي الي التهلكه.

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يجزيك كل الخير  ويعطيك العافية .................... بس ان شاء الله نسلم من التعليقات اللي ما الها داعي وفتاوى جديدة من بعض الاعضاء.....الله يستر من تاليها


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

نفسي أفهم شو إلي حار جمارك يا ميمو ... :Db465236ff:  

ويكون بعلمك تحريم التدخين جاء من باب القياس فقط لا غير وقائم على أساس الإجماع عند البعض، علما ً بأنه لا يوجد نص شرعي لا في القرآن ولا في السنة يحرم التدخين بشكل علني وصريح ومباشر .

 جيب إلي الدليل الشرعي يا ميمو وأنا رح أتركه ...؟؟؟

وهاي دعوة مني لفتح باب للنقاش العقلاني ...؟؟؟

----------


## Memo

بديش اتناقش معك يا نادر ............ لانوا ما من وراء هالنقاش الا وجعة الراس ووالله انك ما راح تقتنع ........... حتى لو جبت لك الدخان نفسه يحكي لك ويقنعك

 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بديش اتناقش معك يا نادر ............ لانوا ما من وراء هالنقاش الا وجعة الراس ووالله انك ما راح تقتنع ........... حتى لو جبت لك الدخان نفسه يحكي لك ويقنعك


الله يسامحك يا ميمو ...  :Frown: 

يا رجل الكلام أخذ وعطا ...  :Frown: 

انت ليش هيك زعلان ومعصب علي ، ولا على شأن إني يتيم ... :Frown:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> نفسي أفهم شو إلي حار جمارك يا ميمو ... 
> 
> ويكون بعلمك تحريم التدخين جاء من باب القياس فقط لا غير وقائم على أساس الإجماع عند البعض، علما ً بأنه لا يوجد نص شرعي لا في القرآن ولا في السنة يحرم التدخين بشكل علني وصريح ومباشر .
> 
>  جيب إلي الدليل الشرعي يا ميمو وأنا رح أتركه ...؟؟؟
> 
> وهاي دعوة مني لفتح باب للنقاش العقلاني ...؟؟؟


صديقي نادر من زمان ما اتناقشت معك و لي رأي اخر في هذا الموضوع 

اول اشي انا اصنف مدخن مع انه ممكن يمر شهر كامل بدون تدخين 

لكني ارى ان التدخين حرام لانه ضرر لا نفع به و كل ضرر بالاسلام حرام / يعني يا نادر حاول اتقيسها بعقلك انه شيء ضار يبيحه الاسلام ما رح تزبط معك 

بس يا نادر ما حبيتها منك شغلة " جيبلي نص من القران و هلا بقطع الدخان " الدخان ما كان على زمن الرسول يعني مستحيل اتلاقي نص بالقران او بالسنه يحرم التدخين 
فلا داعي اذا لهذا الطلب التعجيزي التعسفي الذي يهدف لحصر اللذي تتناقش معه بزاوية لا يستطيع ان يخرج منها

----------


## ashrafwater

> صديقي نادر من زمان ما اتناقشت معك و لي رأي اخر في هذا الموضوع 
> 
> اول اشي انا اصنف مدخن مع انه ممكن يمر شهر كامل بدون تدخين 
> 
> لكني ارى ان التدخين حرام لانه ضرر لا نفع به و كل ضرر بالاسلام حرام / يعني يا نادر حاول اتقيسها بعقلك انه شيء ضار يبيحه الاسلام ما رح تزبط معك 
> 
> بس يا نادر ما حبيتها منك شغلة " جيبلي نص من القران و هلا بقطع الدخان " الدخان ما كان على زمن الرسول يعني مستحيل اتلاقي نص بالقران او بالسنه يحرم التدخين 
> فلا داعي اذا لهذا الطلب التعجيزي التعسفي الذي يهدف لحصر اللذي تتناقش معه بزاوية لا يستطيع ان يخرج منها


صدقت يا اخي الكريم نحن نعلم ما هو الحرام والحلال ولكن نتجاهله للاسف . هناك امور لم تذكر في القرءان مثل عدد الصلوات مثلا هل نقول انه لا يجب علي ان اصلي 4 . هذا مثال بسيط , ولكن التدخين له مضار كثيره وهذا ما اكتشفه العلماء من حدوث امراض لا يعلمها الا الله. وديننا الحنيف ينهانا ان نلقي انفسنا بالتهلكة. والطيبات كثيره والحمدلله. والدخان غير انه له مضار كثيره علي الصحه وهو في نقس الوقت اسراف للمال كانك تحرق المال الذي اعطاك الله لك تحرقه في الهواء. ولكن للاسف نحن نعلم الحلال والحرام ولكن نحاول ان نقنع انفسنا بما تميل له النفس .وانا اعلم ان الاخ نادر يعلم مضاره وضرره علي الفرد والمجتمع ولكن لا ادري لما بجادل في امر هو بذاته يعلم مضاره. فما رايكم بذلك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> نفسي أفهم شو إلي حار جمارك يا ميمو ... 
> 
> ويكون بعلمك تحريم التدخين جاء من باب القياس فقط لا غير وقائم على أساس الإجماع عند البعض، علما ً بأنه لا يوجد نص شرعي لا في القرآن ولا في السنة يحرم التدخين بشكل علني وصريح ومباشر .
> 
>  جيب إلي الدليل الشرعي يا ميمو وأنا رح أتركه ...؟؟؟
> 
> وهاي دعوة مني لفتح باب للنقاش العقلاني ...؟؟؟


استاذ نادر هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج للنقاش لانك تعلم بان التدخين حرام وانا متاكد بانك تؤمن بان التدخين حرام واليك بعض ما قراءت عن تحريم التدخين ارجو ان تمتنع عن التدخين انت وكل من يدخن وشكرا 

أدلّــة المحـرّمـيـن : 
قالوا أنه من المعلوم أن الشريعة الإسلامية قد جاءت بأصول عامة تندرج تحتها فرعيات كثيرة فاستدل علماء الإسلام رحمهم الله تعالى بهذه الأصول العامة على تحريم الدخان لإدراجه تحتها؛ والأصول المشار إليها إما آيات قرآنية وإما أحاديث نبوية، واستنباطاً من فتاوى العلماء القدامى في تحريم الحشية. 
ومن هذه الأدلة على وجه التيسير والاختصار: 
1- قوله تعالى واصفاً نبيه صلى الله عيه وسلم أنه {...يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث...} [الأعراف 157 ] 
2- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تبذر تبذيراً إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين...} [الإسراء 27] 
3- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم...} [النساء 29] 
4- وقوله صلى الله عيه وسلم «لا ضَرَرَ ولا ضِرارَ» [صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره] 
5- وقوله صلى الله عيه وسلم «من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً فليعتزلنا وليعتزل مسجدنا وليقعد في بيته» [متفق عليه]؛ قال هذا صلى الله عيه وسلم لكراهة رائحة هاتين الثمرتين فكيف برائحة هذا الدخان العفنة المنتنة التي تؤذي من يتعاطاه وتؤذي غيره من الناس؟ بل إن رائحة هذا الدخان أشد إيذاءً من رائحة البصل أو الثوم، ومن صلى بجانب مُدخّن وجد هذا فنسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظنا وإخواننا من البلاء في الدين والدنيا. 
6- الإسكار: قالوا أنه من المعلوم أن كل من شرب دخاناً كائناً ما كان أسكره (بمعنى أشرقه وأذهب عقله بتضييق أنفاسه ومسامه عليه فالإسكار من هذه الحيثية ؛ لا سكر اللذة والطرب). 
7- التفتير والتخدير: وقالوا إن لم يُسلّم أنه يسكر فهو يُخدّر ويفتّر، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم «نهى عن كل مُسكر ومُفتّر» [صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود]؛ قالوا: والمفتر ما يورث الفتور والخدر قي الأطراف. 
8- الضرر: والضرر هنا ينقسم إلى نوعين: 
أ- ضررٌ بدني: حيثُ يُضعف القوى ويُغير لون الوجه بالصُفرة والإصابة بالسعال الشديد الذي قد يؤدي إلى مرض السل؛ وأنه لا فرق في حرمة المضر بين أن يكون ضرره دفعياً (أي يأتي دفعة واحدة) وأن يكون تدريجياً فإن التدريجي هو الأكثرُ وقوعاً. 
ب- ضررٌ مالي: ويُعنى به أن في التدخين تبذيراً للمال لأنه لا يفيد لا في الجسم ولا في الروح ولا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم عن إضاعة المال كما مر معنا. 



بعض العلماء الذين حرموا الدخان : 
ولضيق المجال نذكر أسماء بعض القدامى والمعاصرين من العلماء الذين حرّموا التدخين. 
من القدامى عن الشافعية: ابن علان شارح رياض الصالحين والأذكار للنووي وله رسالتان في تحريمه؛ وعبد الرحيم الغزي؛ وإبراهيم بن جمعان؛ وتلميذه أبو بكر الأهدل؛ والقليوبي؛ والبجيرمي؛ وغيرهم. 
عن المالكية: عبد الرحمن الفاسي؛ وإبراهيم اللقاني؛ وشيخه سالم السنهوري؛ وغيرهم. 
عن الحنفية: محمد العيني وله رسالة في تحريمه؛ ومحمد الخواجة؛ وعيسى الشهاوي؛ ومكي بن فَرّوخ؛ وسعد البلخي المدني؛ وعمر بن أحمد المصري وأبو السعود مفتي إسطنبول وغيرهم. 
عن الحنابلة: الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب وغيره كثير. [أنظر حكم الدين في اللحية والتدخين لعلي عبد الحميد ص48-49] 
وأما العلماء المعاصرون، إن لم نقل كلهم فإن جل علماء هذا العصر المعتبرة أقوالهم عند أهل السنة والجماعة قد حرموا شرب الدخان والاتجار به والإعانة عليه، وهذه بعض أسمائهم: 
أحمد البهوتي (المصري) والقشاش (المغربي) ونجم الدين (الدمشقي) وعبد الملك العصامي (الحجازي) وتلميذه محمد بن علامة؛ وعمر البصري. [أنظر «الفواكه العديدة» ج2 ص80-82] وعلماء الجزيرة العربيّة بأجملهم منهم محمد بن إبراهيم مفتي السعودية سابقاً؛ وعبد الرحمن السعدي؛ وأبو بطين؛ وسفر الحوالي وسلمان العودة -حفظهما الله وغيرهم كثير. 
ومن مشايخ الأزهر محمود شلتوت (مع أنه مما يذكر أن الشيخ كان مبتلى بالتدخين منذ عهد الشباب ولكن لإنصافه رجح قول المحرمين)؛ ومصطفى الحمامي في كتابه «النهضة الإصلاحية؛ والشيخ كشك رحمه الله تعالى في فتاويه ج2ص25، وجاء في خلاصتها: 
«..وبعد فهذه مقتطفات من كلام الأطباء في أضرار الدخان طبياً وبعض كلام العلماء في بيان حكم تعاطيه شرعاً، فهل يليق بمنصف بعد هذا أن يتردد في تحريمه والمنع منه؟ اللهم إلاّ مكابرٌ لا عبرة به ولا بقوله». 
وكذلك ذهب الشيخ الألباني وتلامذته إلى تحريمه. 
وكل هؤلاء العلماء قد اتفقوا على حرمة بيعه وشرائه وشربه والمعاونة عليه بأي وسيلة كانت، واتفقوا على أن الصلاة خلف شارب الدخان صحيحة لكنها مكروهة، يعني أنه يجب على المسلمين أن يُعيّنوا لهم إماماً للصلاة من غير هؤلاء المبتلين بشربه لأنه ما دام شربه على العامة محرم فحرمته إذاً على المشايخ وأئمة الصلاة تكون أشد والله تعالى أعلم.



الـخـلاصـة : 
أن الصحيح من هذه الأقوال والذي ترتاح إليه النفس وتطمئن له هو ما ذهب إليه جمهور هؤلاء العلماء وهو التحريم لشربه وبيعه وشرائه ولو كان للغير، لقوة ما استدلوا عليه من الأدلة القوية الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة، ولقوة القواعد الأصولية التي اعتمدوا عليها. ولأن الذين ذهبوا إلى الكراهة فقط قد اختلفوا في هذه الكراهة هل هي كراهة تحريميّة أم تنزيهيّة، فمهما يكن فإنه من المقرر عند علماء الأصول أن الإصرارَ على الصغائر يقرب إلى الكبائر؛ فبناء على هذه القاعدة نقول أن القول بكراهيّته يعود في النهاية للحكم بتحريمه. 
وأخيراً نقول إذا كان هذا في حق الرجال فإن الحكم في حق النساء أشد وأقوى لأنه يشوه جمال المرأة ويغيّر لون أسنانها ويجعل رائحة فمها كريهة مع ما يجب أن تكون عليه المرأة من أنوثةٍ وحسنٍ كما أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى لها.

----------


## ashrafwater

> استاذ نادر هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج للنقاش لانك تعلم بان التدخين حرام وانا متاكد بانك تؤمن بان التدخين حرام واليك بعض ما قراءت عن تحريم التدخين ارجو ان تمتنع عن التدخين انت وكل من يدخن وشكرا 
> 
> أدلّــة المحـرّمـيـن : 
> قالوا أنه من المعلوم أن الشريعة الإسلامية قد جاءت بأصول عامة تندرج تحتها فرعيات كثيرة فاستدل علماء الإسلام رحمهم الله تعالى بهذه الأصول العامة على تحريم الدخان لإدراجه تحتها؛ والأصول المشار إليها إما آيات قرآنية وإما أحاديث نبوية، واستنباطاً من فتاوى العلماء القدامى في تحريم الحشية. 
> ومن هذه الأدلة على وجه التيسير والاختصار: 
> 1- قوله تعالى واصفاً نبيه صلى الله عيه وسلم أنه {...يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث...} [الأعراف 157 ] 
> 2- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تبذر تبذيراً إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين...} [الإسراء 27] 
> 3- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم...} [النساء 29] 
> 4- وقوله صلى الله عيه وسلم «لا ضَرَرَ ولا ضِرارَ» [صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره] 
> ...



شكرا لك يا ابو نعيم علي هذا التوضيح الجميل وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Memo

> استاذ نادر هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج للنقاش لانك تعلم بان التدخين حرام وانا متاكد بانك تؤمن بان التدخين حرام واليك بعض ما قراءت عن تحريم التدخين ارجو ان تمتنع عن التدخين انت وكل من يدخن وشكرا 
> 
> أدلّــة المحـرّمـيـن : 
> قالوا أنه من المعلوم أن الشريعة الإسلامية قد جاءت بأصول عامة تندرج تحتها فرعيات كثيرة فاستدل علماء الإسلام رحمهم الله تعالى بهذه الأصول العامة على تحريم الدخان لإدراجه تحتها؛ والأصول المشار إليها إما آيات قرآنية وإما أحاديث نبوية، واستنباطاً من فتاوى العلماء القدامى في تحريم الحشية. 
> ومن هذه الأدلة على وجه التيسير والاختصار: 
> 1- قوله تعالى واصفاً نبيه صلى الله عيه وسلم أنه {...يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث...} [الأعراف 157 ] 
> 2- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تبذر تبذيراً إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين...} [الإسراء 27] 
> 3- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم...} [النساء 29] 
> 4- وقوله صلى الله عيه وسلم «لا ضَرَرَ ولا ضِرارَ» [صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره] 
> ...


كلامك عسل يا عسل هيك بدي كل الشباب الله يجزيك الخير 
نادر ما سمعنا ردك ........... يالله ناقش يا شيخنا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كلامك عسل يا عسل هيك بدي كل الشباب الله يجزيك الخير 
> نادر ما سمعنا ردك ........... يالله ناقش يا شيخنا



ميمو ممكن احكي الك انك كثير تعليقات بتنرفز يا بتحكي زي الناس من دون تجريح يا بلاش اذا ممكن طيب

----------


## Memo

> ميمو ممكن احكي الك انك كثير تعليقات بتنرفز يا بتحكي زي الناس من دون تجريح يا بلاش اذا ممكن طيب


ههههههههههههه ... طيب ليه معصبة وانت شو دخلك ....... انا بتناقش مع نادر شو دخلك بيننا .......... ؟؟؟؟
ازا بتسمحي يا بتحكي وجهة نظرك يا بلاش أو احكي مثل الناس ................

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صديقي نادر من زمان ما اتناقشت معك و لي رأي اخر في هذا الموضوع 
> 
> اول اشي انا اصنف مدخن مع انه ممكن يمر شهر كامل بدون تدخين 
> 
> لكني ارى ان التدخين حرام لانه ضرر لا نفع به و كل ضرر بالاسلام حرام / يعني يا نادر حاول اتقيسها بعقلك انه شيء ضار يبيحه الاسلام ما رح تزبط معك 
> 
> بس يا نادر ما حبيتها منك شغلة " جيبلي نص من القران و هلا بقطع الدخان " الدخان ما كان على زمن الرسول يعني مستحيل اتلاقي نص بالقران او بالسنه يحرم التدخين 
> فلا داعي اذا لهذا الطلب التعجيزي التعسفي الذي يهدف لحصر اللذي تتناقش معه بزاوية لا يستطيع ان يخرج منها


في الحقيقة أنا متفق معكم بمدى الضرر الذي يسببه التدخين ، ولا خلاف في ذلك ، أما بشأن مسألة التحريم ، اكرر مرة ً أخرى بأن ما ورد في باب تحريم التدخين ما هو إلا قياس إن لم يكن وفقا ً لقاعدة الجرح والتعديل ، وفي مثل تلك الحالة إن أردنا تطبيقها على كل ممارساتنا الحياتية واليومية سنكتشف بأن كل ما نقوم به حرام في حرام ومن الواجب قياس مشاهدة التلفزيون واستخدام النت ...الخ على الكثير من النصوص الشرعية في التحرم وبالتالي يصبح كل شيء في حياتنا محرم شرعا ً ...

أخواني الاعزاء دعونا نتفق بأن التدخين مضرّ صحيا ً ومكروه ومنبوذ ، أما مسألة تحريمه أعتقد بأنها مسألة قياسية وتقديرية ليس إلاَّ ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> كلامك عسل يا عسل هيك بدي كل الشباب الله يجزيك الخير 
> نادر ما سمعنا ردك ........... يالله ناقش يا شيخنا


بشو بدك أناقش ، بدك أناقشك نقاش بيزنطي يعني ...

ما انا ناقشت وخلصت ، مش ضروري كل ما عضو رد على الموضوع وعبر عن وجهة نظره وفقا ً لقناعاته أرد عليه ...

أخي العزيز ميمو ...

كل ما لدي هو ما يلي :

التدخين لم يحرم بموجب نص شرعي صريح ومباشر ، وإنما جاء وفقا ً لقواعد القياس ، هذه القواعد إن تم التعامل معها وأخذها وفقا ً لظاهرها من الواجب علينا أن نحرم الكثير من الأمور التي نمارسها في حياتنا ، وبالتالي يجب علينا كمسلمين أن نمارس على أنفسنا نوعا ً من الحجر المجتمعي حتى لا نقع في الشبهات والحرام ...

هذا كل ما لدي ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ههههههههههههه ... طيب ليه معصبة وانت شو دخلك ....... انا بتناقش مع نادر شو دخلك بيننا .......... ؟؟؟؟
> ازا بتسمحي يا بتحكي وجهة نظرك يا بلاش أو احكي مثل الناس ................


لا تعصب كثير يا ميمو ، بعدين بطق ليك عرق وإلا بفلت عندك زنبرك ...هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ههههههههههههه ... طيب ليه معصبة وانت شو دخلك ....... انا بتناقش مع نادر شو دخلك بيننا .......... ؟؟؟؟
> ازا بتسمحي يا بتحكي وجهة نظرك يا بلاش أو احكي مثل الناس ................


احكيلك احكي الي بدك اياه يلا مش رح اناقشك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

التدخين عمري ما طقته بس اني احكي عنه حرام والله مش شغلتي .... والله اعلم شكرا على طرح الموضوع

----------


## Memo

> احكيلك احكي الي بدك اياه يلا مش رح اناقشك




ههههههههههههههه يا هيك الخوف يا بلاش .................. معقول انا بخوف لهاي الدرجة

ولا أنا راح أناقش بهذا المنتدى مهما صار وبدي أستأذن منك يا مها ومن الاخ نادر ومن باقي الاعضاء الاصدقاء  ....

اني راح اترك هذا المنتدى وما راح أشارك فيه ....... واتمنى من الجميع انو يسامحني اذا أذيت حدا 

سلاااااااااااااااااااامي لكل أصدقائي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ههههههههههههههه يا هيك الخوف يا بلاش .................. معقول انا بخوف لهاي الدرجة
> 
> ولا أنا راح أناقش بهذا المنتدى مهما صار وبدي أستأذن منك يا مها ومن الاخ نادر ومن باقي الاعضاء الاصدقاء  ....
> 
> اني راح اترك هذا المنتدى وما راح أشارك فيه ....... واتمنى من الجميع انو يسامحني اذا أذيت حدا 
> 
> سلاااااااااااااااااااامي لكل أصدقائي


يعني؟؟

----------


## Memo

> يعني؟؟




لا يعني ولا شيء انا بعتذر اذا اني أسئت لحدا ..... وبستأذن من الكل اني راح اترك المنتدى .. بس لا أكثر ولا أقل


وديري بالك على حالك يا مها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا يعني ولا شيء انا بعتذر اذا اني أسئت لحدا ..... وبستأذن من المكل اني راح اترك المنتدى .. بس لا أكثر ولا أقل
> 
> 
> وديري بالك على حالك يا مها


موفق

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ههههههههههههههه يا هيك الخوف يا بلاش .................. معقول انا بخوف لهاي الدرجة
> 
> ولا أنا راح أناقش بهذا المنتدى مهما صار وبدي أستأذن منك يا مها ومن الاخ نادر ومن باقي الاعضاء الاصدقاء  ....
> 
> اني راح اترك هذا المنتدى وما راح أشارك فيه ....... واتمنى من الجميع انو يسامحني اذا أذيت حدا 
> 
> سلاااااااااااااااااااامي لكل أصدقائي


ميمو ...

إذا بتترك المنتدى عن جد رح ازعلك عليك ...

يا جماعة ليش بتزعلوا لما الواحد يخالفكوا الرأي ، كل شخص حرّ في رأيه وتوجهاته ...

وبعدين تعال جاي يا ميمو ...

شو مال مهيريبتك اليوم ، بتنغمش تنغمش ...!!!؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أقعد عاقل ومافي داعي تترك المنتدى ...

بصراحة أنا بحبك وبحب أناقشك ...

أبو مزّراق يورم عيونك ...ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد القضاة

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا اخي مراد
موضوع اروع من رائع 
كثر الله من امثالك

----------


## ashrafwater

> لا يعني ولا شيء انا بعتذر اذا اني أسئت لحدا ..... وبستأذن من الكل اني راح اترك المنتدى .. بس لا أكثر ولا أقل
> 
> 
> وديري بالك على حالك يا مها


لا يا ميمو انا بعرفك مش هيك بالعكس الامور تحتاج الي التروي والهدوء . والكلام اللي صار عادي الاخت مها ابدت رايها والكل يبدي رايه والاصل انه الواحد ما يزعل من الثاني واتمني من الاخت مها والاخ ميمو ان ينسو الموضوع . لان هذا الامر لا يحتاج الي العصبيه.
رجاءا يا ميمو ان لا تترك المنتدي لان وجودك له نورق خاص . اتمني ذلك من الاخ ميمو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> في الحقيقة أنا متفق معكم بمدى الضرر الذي يسببه التدخين ، ولا خلاف في ذلك ، أما بشأن مسألة التحريم ، اكرر مرة ً أخرى بأن ما ورد في باب تحريم التدخين ما هو إلا قياس إن لم يكن وفقا ً لقاعدة الجرح والتعديل ، وفي مثل تلك الحالة إن أردنا تطبيقها على كل ممارساتنا الحياتية واليومية سنكتشف بأن كل ما نقوم به حرام في حرام ومن الواجب قياس مشاهدة التلفزيون واستخدام النت ...الخ على الكثير من النصوص الشرعية في التحرم وبالتالي يصبح كل شيء في حياتنا محرم شرعا ً ...
> 
> أخواني الاعزاء دعونا نتفق بأن التدخين مضرّ صحيا ً ومكروه ومنبوذ ، أما مسألة تحريمه أعتقد بأنها مسألة قياسية وتقديرية ليس إلاَّ ...


صديقي نادر ، 
لا احسبك غافلا ان القياس من اهم مصادر التشريع الاسلامي ، ولا يوجد عالم اسلامي من زمن الخلفاء الراشدين الى الان انقص من قيمة القياس ، فهو مصدر اساسي بلاجماع 
ونعم ، كل المحدثات التي نراها اليوم تخضع للقياس و بلا تحديد ، ولكن يجب مراعات الحالات الكثيره و اختلافها النسبي اللذي قد يغير من تأثيرها بشكل جذري 
فمثلا 
التلفزيون اذا حطيت على قناة الجزيره >>> ما اتوقع انه في هذا الشيء حرام 
اما اذا حطيت على ميلودي هيتس >>> اتوقع انه الواحد بيقدر يقول حرام وهوه متطمن 

لا اتحاول اتخلي الاشياء الكثيره التي هي حرام اليوم تشفع للتدخين / نحن نتحدث عن التدخين واذا بدك مناقش الامور الاخرى على حده 

ما اريد ان اقوله اذا ارتكب شخص ما 100 إثم فان الاثم رقم 101 لا يقل حرمة عن الاثم رقم 1 او 2 او 8

----------


## Memo

> ميمو ممكن احكي الك انك كثير تعليقات بتنرفز يا بتحكي زي الناس من دون تجريح يا بلاش اذا ممكن طيب




الكلام هذا ليس من حكي ميمو ....... لانو كان في حدا داخل على اسمي 


وانا بعتذر من  أي شخص أسيء البه في المنتدى من اسم ميمو الفترة الماضية 

وأكرر الاعتذار وخاصة للاخت مها والاخ نادر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> نفسي أفهم شو إلي حار جمارك يا ميمو ... 
> 
> ويكون بعلمك تحريم التدخين جاء من باب القياس فقط لا غير وقائم على أساس الإجماع عند البعض، علما ً بأنه لا يوجد نص شرعي لا في القرآن ولا في السنة يحرم التدخين بشكل علني وصريح ومباشر .
> 
>  جيب إلي الدليل الشرعي يا ميمو وأنا رح أتركه ...؟؟؟
> 
> وهاي دعوة مني لفتح باب للنقاش العقلاني ...؟؟؟


يا سيد نادر كل ما هو ضار محرم في الإسلام

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> استاذ نادر هذا الموضوع لا يحتاج للنقاش لانك تعلم بان التدخين حرام وانا متاكد بانك تؤمن بان التدخين حرام واليك بعض ما قراءت عن تحريم التدخين ارجو ان تمتنع عن التدخين انت وكل من يدخن وشكرا 
> 
> أدلّــة المحـرّمـيـن : 
> قالوا أنه من المعلوم أن الشريعة الإسلامية قد جاءت بأصول عامة تندرج تحتها فرعيات كثيرة فاستدل علماء الإسلام رحمهم الله تعالى بهذه الأصول العامة على تحريم الدخان لإدراجه تحتها؛ والأصول المشار إليها إما آيات قرآنية وإما أحاديث نبوية، واستنباطاً من فتاوى العلماء القدامى في تحريم الحشية. 
> ومن هذه الأدلة على وجه التيسير والاختصار: 
> 1- قوله تعالى واصفاً نبيه صلى الله عيه وسلم أنه {...يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث...} [الأعراف 157 ] 
> 2- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تبذر تبذيراً إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين...} [الإسراء 27] 
> 3- وقوله تعالى {...ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم...} [النساء 29] 
> 4- وقوله صلى الله عيه وسلم «لا ضَرَرَ ولا ضِرارَ» [صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره] 
> ...


يا سلام عليك يا ابونعيم

صدق اني بحترم وبعزك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بشو بدك أناقش ، بدك أناقشك نقاش بيزنطي يعني ...
> 
> ما انا ناقشت وخلصت ، مش ضروري كل ما عضو رد على الموضوع وعبر عن وجهة نظره وفقا ً لقناعاته أرد عليه ...
> 
> أخي العزيز ميمو ...
> 
> كل ما لدي هو ما يلي :
> 
> التدخين لم يحرم بموجب نص شرعي صريح ومباشر ، وإنما جاء وفقا ً لقواعد القياس ، هذه القواعد إن تم التعامل معها وأخذها وفقا ً لظاهرها من الواجب علينا أن نحرم الكثير من الأمور التي نمارسها في حياتنا ، وبالتالي يجب علينا كمسلمين أن نمارس على أنفسنا نوعا ً من الحجر المجتمعي حتى لا نقع في الشبهات والحرام ...
> ...



اعذرني مستر نادر بس كلامك غلط

لأنه القياس من أهم العلوم الدينيه وخصوصا في عصرنا الحالي الي ظهرت فيه مصايب :SnipeR (30): 


وبعدين في قادعه ثابته كل مضر محرم يا نادر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> صديقي نادر ، 
> لا احسبك غافلا ان القياس من اهم مصادر التشريع الاسلامي ، ولا يوجد عالم اسلامي من زمن الخلفاء الراشدين الى الان انقص من قيمة القياس ، فهو مصدر اساسي بلاجماع 
> ونعم ، كل المحدثات التي نراها اليوم تخضع للقياس و بلا تحديد ، ولكن يجب مراعات الحالات الكثيره و اختلافها النسبي اللذي قد يغير من تأثيرها بشكل جذري 
> فمثلا 
> التلفزيون اذا حطيت على قناة الجزيره >>> ما اتوقع انه في هذا الشيء حرام 
> اما اذا حطيت على ميلودي هيتس >>> اتوقع انه الواحد بيقدر يقول حرام وهوه متطمن 
> 
> لا اتحاول اتخلي الاشياء الكثيره التي هي حرام اليوم تشفع للتدخين / نحن نتحدث عن التدخين واذا بدك مناقش الامور الاخرى على حده 
> 
> ما اريد ان اقوله اذا ارتكب شخص ما 100 إثم فان الاثم رقم 101 لا يقل حرمة عن الاثم رقم 1 او 2 او 8



يا سلام عليك

كلام موزون ورائع

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اعذرني مستر نادر بس كلامك غلط
> 
> لأنه القياس من أهم العلوم الدينيه وخصوصا في عصرنا الحالي الي ظهرت فيه مصايب
> 
> 
> وبعدين في قادعه ثابته كل مضر محرم يا نادر


أنا داري عنك يا أبو القوادع انت وقادعتك ...!!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قادعة ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا سلام عليك
> 
> كلام موزون ورائع


انت شكلك يا عبد الله معاكن يا غنايات ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

مع اني بدخن بس الاعتراف بالذنب فضيله 
انا اقول انه حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام حراااااااااااام 
من مبدا         قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :لاضرر ولاضرار 
و يقول الرسول صاى الله عليه وسلم :لكل ابن ادم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون

ف انصح نفسي و اياكم بقطع الدخان و انته يا نادر حاول اقطعه معي وبس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مع اني بدخن بس الاعتراف بالذنب فضيله 
> انا اقول انه حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام حراااااااااااام 
> من مبدا         قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :لاضرر ولاضرار 
> و يقول الرسول صاى الله عليه وسلم :لكل ابن ادم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون
> 
> ف انصح نفسي و اياكم بقطع الدخان و انته يا نادر حاول اقطعه معي وبس


مش قادر يا أبو المغازيز ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اه والله مش قادر اقطعه بس بعدني بحاول بس اكييييييييد رح اقطعه 
انته شوه نوع دخانك؟
انا ونستون احمر 
بس احسن دخان على الاطلاق الفايسوري

----------

